# Enjeu de elaborations



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

Ho trovato in un testo questa frase:

"[...] le personnage de Jesus devient enjeu de premières élaborations christologiques [...]"

E' possibile tradurre "enjeu" come "oggetto"?

"la figura di Gesù diviene oggetto delle prime elaborazioni cristologiche"?

Ciao!


----------



## Anaiss

"enjeu" è la posta in gioco, dunque direi piuttosto la sfida o la scommessa.
_Edit: idea, punto/nodo cruciale anche._
_Adoro enjeu, mi mette sempre in dubbio con la resa in italiano
e dovrebbe essere: Enjeu des elaborations_.


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Infatti mi sta facendo penare...

Per poter dare un senso alla frase, si potrebbe dire "la figura di Gesù diviene la posta in gioco delle prime elaborazioni cristologiche"? O qualcosa di più serio, non saprei...

Intanto grazie!

Ps: in effetti anche a me pareva mancasse la "s" a 'de élaborations'


----------



## Anaiss

Ho scritto quattro proposte, magari arriverà qualche altro contributo.
Nodo cruciale non mi sembra poco serio, comunque.

p.s. Se_ de_ è seguito da un aggettivo plurale riferito al nome rimane invariato.
enjeu de premières élaborations christologiques
Se invece è seguito direttamente da un nome plurale si accorda.
_Enjeu des elaborations_


----------



## matoupaschat

vlaparakob_italiurad said:


> "[...] le personnage de Jesus devient enjeu de premières élaborations christologiques [...]"
> 
> E' possibile tradurre "enjeu" come "oggetto"?
> 
> "la figura di Gesù diviene oggetto delle prime elaborazioni cristologiche"?
> 
> Ciao!


 
Una cosa è sicura : se si dovesse riscrivere questa frase in francese, si potrebbe benissimo usare "objet" invece di "enjeu", dunque, secondo me, puoi dire "oggetto" . Avrei anche un'altra proposta : "centro" .


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Una cosa è sicura : se si dovesse riscrivere questa frase in francese, si potrebbe benissimo usare "objet" invece di "enjeu", dunque, secondo me, puoi dire "oggetto" . Avrei anche un'altra proposta : "centro" .


Certo, uno può scegliere il grado di fedeltà al testo originale.


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Matoupaschat, ti ringrazio per il suggerimento!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Certo, uno può scegliere il grado di fedeltà al testo originale.


Già ! L'unica difficoltà risiede nell'indovinare cosa abbia voluto dire l'autore e cosa lui ha realmente detto . Mi fanno sempre sorridere le analisi letterarie, il cui ultimo fine  spesso non è parlare di uno scrittore, bensí di se stessi ...


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Già ! L'unica difficoltà risiede nell'indovinare cosa abbia voluto dire l'autore e cosa lui ha realmente detto . Mi fanno sempre sorridere le analisi letterarie, il cui ultimo fine  spesso non è parlare di uno scrittore, bensí di se stessi ...


Quando può sussistere, preferisco di gran lunga la traduzione letterale, forse con enjeu è più complesso, perché in italiano si rende con una perifrasi che peraltro non ha tutta la ricchezza di sfumature e di usi possibili del francese.
Ad esempio la trasmissione radio "Les enjeux internationaux", come renderla qui, con la stessa immediatezza?


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Quando può sussistere, preferisco di gran lunga la traduzione letterale, forse con enjeu è più complesso, perché in italiano si rende con una perifrasi che peraltro non ha tutta la ricchezza di sfumature e di usi possibili del francese.
> Ad esempio la trasmissione radio "Les enjeux internationaux", come renderla qui, con la stessa immediatezza?


La traduzione letterale piace anche a me . Quando è possibile usarla tempestivamente, ha l'immenso vantaggio di riproporre al lettore l'enigma del pensiero dello scrittore in cui si è imbattuto il traduttore .
Per la trasmissione "Les enjeux internationaux", non mi prendo neanche la cura di rifletterci . No si traduce, semplicemente, allora, a che pro ?
Un caro saluto a te, Anaiss .


----------

